# Horse Fatality at Badminton



## HumBugsey (2 May 2010)

There seems to be very little coverage on this at all but Louisa Lockwood lost her mare Desert Island at huntsmans close this afternoon. She was put down after breaking a leg. 

It wasn't mentioned on badminton radio but I happened to walk into that combo to see the rider crying next to a pile of tack with the screens up in the background. Probably the most upsetting horsey thing I've seen in person. What I gathered was the horse broke a front leg high up and was despatched quickly afterwards. 

Offical Badminton Blog

I just wanted to extend my sympathies to everyone involved. I didn't see a thread anywhere so sorry if this has been done.


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (2 May 2010)

Poor horse, and big *hugs* to Louisa


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 May 2010)

Huge condolences, so sad  RIP


----------



## yeeharider (2 May 2010)

there is a thread in CR condolences to all involved


----------



## jendie (3 May 2010)

How awful, Louisa must be devastated. I'm so sorry.


----------



## babymare (3 May 2010)

we were at the jump when the poor horse was put to sleep - to see poor louise so distraught brings it home what these horses mean to them, the grooms and the owners-when she walked to the car i so wanted to put my arms rouund her but we walked away in respect of her privacy - they are not  winning machines but animals that are loved and trusted and respected.  we were numb as it was obvious what was happening. to louise, the groom and owners my heart goes out to you and in my thoughts xx


----------



## LauraWheeler (3 May 2010)

RIP Desert Island.
My thoughts are with all involved How very very sad. Having been an Event groom i know what these horses mean to you all.


----------



## Tinkerbee (4 May 2010)

Goodness, was there and not aware of this at all. Thoughts go out to all concerned.


----------



## Hels_Bels (4 May 2010)

Tinkerbee said:



			Goodness, was there and not aware of this at all. Thoughts go out to all concerned. 

Click to expand...

Ditto this!


----------



## Kenzo (4 May 2010)

babymare said:



			we were at the jump when the poor horse was put to sleep - to see poor louise so distraught brings it home what these horses mean to them, the grooms and the owners-when she walked to the car i so wanted to put my arms rouund her but we walked away in respect of her privacy - they are not  winning machines but animals that are loved and trusted and respected.  we were numb as it was obvious what was happening. to louise, the groom and owners my heart goes out to you and in my thoughts xx
		
Click to expand...

We where there too, very upsetting indeed, we too had to walk off, well OH dragged me off before I got upset that is, no words can explain how everyone must of felt then, it was like very bad dream, if only you could re-wind.

RIP Dessert Ireland


----------



## sakura (4 May 2010)

I was watching at the lake when it happened. There was a really long delay but no one had any idea as to why, in fact I only found out when I got home and read it, so tragic, my heart goes out to everyone involved xxx


----------



## HumBugsey (4 May 2010)

I watched all the coverage on the BBC and all they said was that Desert Island was injured and being taken off site for examination. I think that is really wrong. Fine during the live coverage when details were so sketchy but they should have said something during the highlights, they didn't have to go into detail, just acknowledge that something terrible had happened out of respect for all involved.


----------



## spotty_pony (4 May 2010)

That's awful! RIP x


----------



## Amelia27 (5 May 2010)

completely and utterly devastating.  And I agree that it was completely unrespectful to lie and say that the horse was taken to a nearby vets for examination which is what Badminton Radio commentators were saying!  I've heard all manor of terrible reports such as the horse went cantering off on 3 legs and none of the stewards were doing anything to help, others say that the horse never got up.  

I spent the whole week up there camping onsite - had a fab time but this has really really left me feeling numb.  I know accidents happen but that doesn't make it any easier to those who are associated with Desert Island or those who witnessed the horrific accident.

Rest peacefully Desert Island xxxxxx


----------



## welshchick (5 May 2010)

It was mentioned in CR on the XC day - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=366054 Very sad news


----------



## sakura (6 May 2010)

Amelia27 said:



			to lie and say that the horse was taken to a nearby vets for examination which is what Badminton Radio commentators were saying!
		
Click to expand...

We were told the same thing  I didn't buy a radio but that's all anyone knew. In fact it happened as we were walking to the lake, the mare galloped past us and the next thing we knew they said they'd been a fall and the horse had been taken off for treatment - a bit later and the course was up and running again, very sad


----------



## Orangehorse (6 May 2010)

I think everyone is being a bit silly about this.  Rumours fly around and people only get half a story.  I heard that the horse was being taken away for examination, but maybe this was the first that the announcers had heard from the fence judges, and it was only on a subsequent examination that it was decided to PTS.  The only people who really know are those on the spot.  The announcers wouldn't want to make too big a thing about it.

I don't know why everyone is so upset.  Accidents happen, it is awful for the connections, but we all know that horses can fatally injure themselves at any time.


----------



## Dizzle (6 May 2010)

We got to the jump just after it happened. The screens were just being taken down, the horse ambulance was in no hurry to be driven off, as you would imagine the case would be if they had a horse on three legs. Rider was crying  but not travelling with the horse ambulance, they left before. IMO the horse was PTS at the time. There was a chap stood next to my friend who jumped over and demanded to speak to who ever was in charge as he wanted to complain about the stewards because the horse had suffered, didn&#8217;t see the actual event but IMO there is truth in the fact that people weren&#8217;t happy at the time.

It was very sad. Made me want to be at home giving the boy a big hug.


----------



## flyingfeet (6 May 2010)

Before the Rumour Mill takes off again : 
Desert Island put her front feet in the corner of the hedge in huntsman close, broke her fetlock and was put down at the jump.

Full report here:http://www.sport4salisbury.com/inde...catid=32:latest-equestrianism-news&Itemid=264


----------



## sakura (6 May 2010)

No I do agree with you ORANGEHORSE, had I known what really happened, it would have made my actual time there a lot sadder, I know accidents do happen but to know about it at the time I can just imagine ruining the day a bit. I'm glad I didn't know at the time, it just seemed a bit sad to think at the time that the horse in question wasn't as bad as she was in reality. I don't blame the groundsmen though, I think they did the right thing. Sorry if that didn't come across very clear!


----------



## carolsn (11 May 2010)

We were all completely devastated by the tragic accident to Desert Island (Sonja) on the XC course at Badminston and feel so much for Louisa who had trained her carefully and sympathetically from pre noices, as a 5 year old, to 4 star aged 10.

Sonja was very special to us all. She had a mind of her own, was not an easy ride and continuosly tested Louisa. She finally realised that Louisa was as determined as she was, and so began an amazing relationship. You only have to see them on the 2009XC at Badmindonton to see how completely they trusted each other and what a great partnership they had. Sonja was only 11 - there was so much more to come - it was a tragedy for us all.

We have complete faith in Louisa and continue to give her our wholehearted support and we are very grateful for all lthe kind messages which people hav eemailed and blogged.

Donald Birts, Elleke Carling and Carol Seymour-Newton (Sonja's owners)


----------



## HumBugsey (11 May 2010)

Thank you Carolsn for taking the time to talk, it really was a tragedy hope that is it for your bad luck for a very long time at the very least.


----------

